# CDT and tetanus antitoxin at the same time?



## eicg (Jul 6, 2017)

Our vet believes that our three month old baby passed away from tetanus even though he was vaccinated against it. One of our adult goats suffered a puncture wound from a screw we didn't realize was sticking out. To be safe we are giving him tetanus antitoxin today. However him and our other adult goat need their annual CDT shot. Can he get the antitoxin and the CDT shot the same day or should we wait to administer the CDT shot?


----------



## mysunwolf (Jul 6, 2017)

Wait 2-3 weeks to administer the CDT shot, as the tetanus antitoxin will negate the tetanus portion of the CDT vaccine if given at the same time.


----------



## eicg (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

